# cedar chest



## isu1977 (Jul 14, 2010)

I want to build four cedar chests for my daughter, daughter-in-laws and wife. I have found the chest I want to build, but I can't find any plans that are even close to it. Does anyone out there have any ideas where I can find plans?


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

enjoy your project…i just finished my own build a few weeks ago…made my own design and am happy with mine..it was made for my daughter in law…......have fun…and good luck finding the design you want…


----------



## isu1977 (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks for the info, I actually like both of them, I can always modify the design for the panels.

Thanks


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I made a scaled down version of the one in the Pleasant Hill Shaker book. I'd be happy to scan the book for you. Just let me know. Mine is in my projects here:

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/42583


----------

